# Central MA Gaming Vet seeking group



## Spove (May 7, 2008)

Currently live in West Brookfield MA and am working in Putnam CT. Been playing D&D since 1978 and am seeking an active group of gamers to game with. I'll happily commute up to an hour for a good game. D&D is my game of choice but I also play Shadowrun, Call of Cthulu, D20 Modern and various other systems.

I enjoy roleplay as well as roll play and am adept at both. I'm 36, married with two kids so my free time is not what it used to be however I am flexible and would try to work within an existing game schedule.

Ping me if it sounds like a fit.


----------



## Spove (May 30, 2008)

bump!


----------



## Fighter1 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Pathfinder*

I'm not sure what you are williong to do for a commute but we are trying to start a D&D v3.5 game in Holliston, MA based on the Paizo Pathfinder.

Any interest?


----------

